# Handheld vacuum recommendations?



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Having just replaced my Dualit burr grinder with its little collection box with shrink's Quamar M380E, my kitchen is quite messy with grinds I didn't manage to collect in the portafilter (due to accidental button presses on the grinder etc). As I am perhaps not the tidiest overall, can anyone recommend a good handheld vacuum cleaner to save dragging out the full size Dyson every time? The Dyson handheld gets some mixed reviews and the Black & Decker Dustbuster I have is beyond useless!

Or should I just accept that I'll need to pull out the fullsize version every so often?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a black and decker 18v pivot DustBuster and it is brilliant. Very powerful and the charge lasts for a little while. Use it everyday to clean up after the baby! It was £60 on amazon.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Dyson handheld and I think it's excellent - much better than the dustbusters I had in the past. I have had to replace the battery, but that's all, and it is quite a few years old.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I use one of these - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=orb-it&sprefix=orb-i%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aorb-it

I'm really happy with it.... Nice and compact, does a good job - plus looks funky!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll second the Black & Decker Dustbuster http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004XCFHYU/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

(although it seems to have gone up in price by twenty quid)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought you were going to ask for soemthing to hoover the grinds out of the grinder chute, and was going to suggest this;

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/5747917/Desktop-Henry-Hoover/Product.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I thought you were going to ask for soemthing to hoover the grinds out of the grinder chute, and was going to suggest this;
> 
> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/5747917/Desktop-Henry-Hoover/Product.html


I came for the same reason


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I thought you were going to ask for soemthing to hoover the grinds out of the grinder chute, and was going to suggest this;
> 
> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/5747917/Desktop-Henry-Hoover/Product.html


I have it for this reason.

Don't buy it, it's useless.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions - might have some Amazon vouchers from my work soon so will investigate something like these!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got a new Black and decker dust buster 12 volt, very powerful and a good vacuum, but be careful if you buy one, not all models come with accessories i.e. extension nozzles and such, you may have to buy them separately


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Use the funnel dude







I never had stray grinds once I got used to it, you'll get there


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I have this one, and find it to be excellent:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-PD1080-Flexi-Dustbuster/dp/B0045CVW38/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kh_7


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

shrink said:


> Use the funnel dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, then I forget, sit it down on the worktop and the stray grinds fall out! Still, it'll need a proper hoover before the missus gets home. Both grinder and machine are together producing some lovely coffees though! Even when I'm sure I've cocked up the milk it still pours beautifully after a couple of bangs off the worktop and a wee swirl round - can't fault it at all! Much more consistent and satisfying coffees than my Gaggia Classic and Dualit combo was producing even after the Rancilio Silvia mod (which sold last night!) - just need to sell my lens to replenish the savings now. One interested buyer but who wants the receipt for his insurance company - which I don't have as I bought it off someone else. Hopefully will sell soon! Thanks again for selling me it and also for all the "support" (let's not mention it - spare my blushes







)


----------

